# Pre-Hawgfest Eat and Greet



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

There will be a pre-HawgFest meet/greet and eet at the Plantation. We are going to keep it simple this year so no one is caught cooking for hours without getting a chance to BS and mingle. There will be burgers, dogs, and side dishes available immediately after the captains meeting. Everyone is invited whether you are fishing the tourney or not.

I plan on pre-fishing Friday morning, then coming back to the Plantation to get things started. As soon as the captain's meeting is over, the party starts.

A few guys have offered to bring potato salad and charcoal. If you'd like to bring something, that would be great, but it is not necessary for you to show up with something. Just come and have a good time.


Looking forward to seeing all of you there.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

20lb bag of charcoal and starting fluid- consider it done. You need 2 bags or will one do steve? 

I can snag some paperplates as well if you think they will work


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

One bag would be fine.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

George, you'll have a ball there. Lots of fun and a great time to meet members. We'll see you Thursday so we'll have a few days to relax as well. 
A few of us will be there Wednesday afternoon so if anyone is coming earlier we ( most of the staff) will be in the big house wednesday thru Sinday.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

DaleM said:


> George, you'll have a ball there. Lots of fun and a great time to meet members. We'll see you Thursday so we'll have a few days to relax as well.
> A few of us will be there Wednesday afternoon so if anyone is coming earlier we ( most of the staff) will be in the big house wednesday thru Sinday.


ill be fishing all week but making the journy to and from cleveland after each trip/day. Then finally staying at the plantation on thursday and leaving sunday. Its getting close- now i just gotta find some fish that want to show off for the scales


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

het.
i'm not fishing the tourney but hope to be there that weekend. I'll know more later but if ya want me to bring a side dish, i can do that.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

DaleM said:


> A few of us will be there Wednesday afternoon so if anyone is coming earlier we ( most of the staff) will be in the big house wednesday thru Sinday.


Dale, was that a Freudian slip or just a typo?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch- who knows it may well be sinday


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Steve 40 hot dog buns or 40 hamburger buns?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm in for 72 pieces of finger food...!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

tubuzz2 said:


> Steve 40 hot dog buns or 40 hamburger buns?


If you could be some burger buns that would be great.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ill take care of the charcoal bag/starting fluid and either paper plates or some utensils- what you need


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I have plenty of paper plates and plastic ware.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i'll have a the potato salad!!! cant wait for another great weekend!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

ah wish i could make this!! will be there saturday bright and early! to help out though look forward to seein you all!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

40 burger buns it is.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

I,m bringing 80 burgers.............. Plus the Au Jus (Brother B) !!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Got one I got you cover you bring the burgers and I will bring 80 buns.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll cover all the hot dog buns, can also bring some homemade snacks.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Need anymore sides brought? Don't want to bring something you already have a ton of.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

tomb said:


> Need anymore sides brought? Don't want to bring something you already have a ton of.



So far, the side dishes include cheesy potatoes, baked beans, green beans, and potato salad.

If you would like to bring some macaroni salad, or pasta salad, that would be great.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Pasta salad it is.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

I have 100 lobster tails....... can someone bring butter


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Got One said:


> I have 100 lobster tails....... can someone bring butter


ill bring enough butter for me and you steve :B


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

I'll bring the booze and strippers..


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

SELL-FISH said:


> I'll bring the booze and strippers..


ya know scott- i always liked you for some reason, now it all makes sense. Got any say 18-25 for us youngn's like me?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> ya know scott- i always liked you for some reason, now it all makes sense. Got any say 18-25 for us youngn's like me?



Naaaw...! He seems to be a 50 and up kinda guy...ya betcha...!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll bring the macaroni salad.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

rattletraprex said:


> I'll bring the macaroni salad.


I'll bring the Garmin!!

harle


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

If, for any reason, someone that has offered to bring something can't make it up, or can't bring what they said, please send me a pm to let me know so that I can grab it beforehand.

For those that are bringing stuff, you can drop it off at the last house on the left before the captains meeting so we can put it with the other stuff.

Thanks.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

harle96 said:


> I'll bring the Garmin!!
> 
> harle


Thanks I was going to PM you about that.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I will be staying in Huron Friday for business leaving Saturday so I may stop by to say hi fri night.


----------

